# Oil Pressure Warning Light



## roj (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I've not long bought a TT ('99, 1.8T), LHD, as I'm exiled in Holland. Anyway, had a lot of trouble with it since I've had it, but was just starting to bond with it when today it threw another wobbly. This time, I'm really not sure what's wrong.

The electronic display on the dashpod started beeping loudly and a big oil can appeared. Probably a bit low on oil, I though, so I pulled over, filled it up with half a litre, just to get to where I was going. Then, about 10 minutes later, it beeped again. I checked the dipstick, and the oil level is fine.

Now, my dipstick is a bit knackered (plastic all quite broken), so I know it's leaking a a bit of oil (little bits under the car when I park), and I'm about to get a new one fitted. But apparently (according to this great site), the oil can means the pressure is low, so I don't know what's going on. The other worrying thing is that there is oil splatted over the inside of the bonnet, but I can't see where the hell that would come from? I've done probably about 2000km since having it, and not had an oil problem before.

Any help (and good news) would be very welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi roj, If it was a RED warning with 3 chimes, then low oil pressure. Not a good idea to continue running her until pressure confirmed O.K. 
If a Yellow warning with 1 chime then oil level low. If oil level definately O.K. then could be faulty level sensor. 
H.


----------



## maceonline (Jan 11, 2009)

Iv'e had a simular problem, only had my TT (2001) 1 week, driving down the motorway then....Beep Beep Beep, red oil light. pulled over oil level fine, but the engine sounded like a tractor, no oil was getting to the top part of the engin. was recovered by AA. The garage phoned me this morning and the cars running fine again no funny noises from engine and the oil warning has cleared. the only thing the garage can think of is that its just had a service at another garage, he thinks the wrong grade oil was used which caused a clogg.

If anybody can shed any more light on the problem i would be grateful as my warrante runs out in 3months, and i would like to get to the bottom of the fault b4 my wallet gets mugged!!!

Tim


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

I'd get it looked at in more detail - there could be an obstruction causing no oil to be pumped up or pump on way out. Either way I would get it checked out.


----------



## Eme09 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have the same problem.
3 beeps which means there's something wrong with the oil pressure.

but... i went to the mechanic, checked my car (full engine check with compression and everything; turbo, etc) and ran a diagnostic with vag-com.
I changed the oil pressure sensor but didn't solve the problem.

The mechanic told me is either from the instrument cluster ( the temp gauge colapse from time to time) or something related to an temp sensor error ( the error found running the diagnostics).

my yahoo messenger is: iordache
you can add me so we talk about solving the frustrating problem.


----------



## paddymph (Oct 4, 2009)

anyone else had this? i've had to put mine to awesome this morning for the same thing... ?


----------



## jmkupka (Apr 22, 2009)

Just my 2 cents worth... bought my '02 TT 3 years ago, shortly after that the warning lights started coming on at traffic lights or whenever I came to a stop. Had the pressure checked at an Audi dealership, everything was fine. Long story short, 80,000, miles later she still runs like the wind, I barely notice the beep beep beep at every light, and no one can suggest anything other than a new dash display.
p.s. none of the diagnostic info has ever worked on the dash (it's always 0 degrees C outside)


----------



## paddymph (Oct 4, 2009)

mine was a blocked oil gauze, quite common, Awesome replaced it and the pipe. was pretty cheap and runs perfectly! I did mildly panic tho!


----------



## nicholas (Jul 24, 2010)

hi there

i've got 51 plate 225 convertible 
i'm having the same problem with the engine oil pressure... last year October 2010 i had major work done on it!!! cam chain tensioner and chain, coils replaced, subframe replaced, oil breather pipes changed and the oil pump and everythings been fine since...... until now this 3 beeps and a BIG RED OIL CAN is scaring me and its sounding like a tractor when it heats up and i can hear my chain tensioner making the noise it did before it went!!!!! i do need a service but i just confused cos my pump cant have gone already after not even a year. plus i have NO POWER WHAT SO EVER it feels like my old 1 litre 206 (not cool when a old corsa is leaving you at the llights for dust) :x i hope someone can help before i start spending money....

thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nic, Sounds as if the damage has already been done,if you have been running with low oil pressure. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Get it trailered to nearest Indie.
Hoggy.


----------



## avusde (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello another question about the oil pressure , My 2002 tt quattro 180 roadster had the beep and the oil can , took sump off and rocker cleaned out both and replaced the pick up pipe (about 80 percent blocked) . Engine is smooth and quiet but as soon as 1500 -2000 rpm , warning light comes on does not matter if oil is hot or cold , even if the car is about to stall no warning light it only comes on with higher revs not low revs , any ideas ? I didnt replace the pump (gear driven ) as i took a measurement of the rotors and it was the same as a new one . Thanks


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

WHY WHY WHY WHY are you people running your cars when the RED Oil Pressure warning is telling you to stop driving at once.

It's crazy it sounds like one person might have a dash problem all the rest still running their cars and wondering why they sound like tractors and are losing power....

I give up it's madness get them to a good Indy now or buy a new engine your choice :roll:


----------



## avusde (Oct 24, 2011)

Just for Clarity i am not running the car , after the clean out and new pick up pipe etc i fully expected the car to be fixed ,I let it idle on the drive and get up to temperature then went to give it a run and beep beep ! stopped and restarted all ok . going to fit an oil pressure gauge in next couple of days , can anyone give me the pressures please warm cold idle etc it s engine code ARY Thanks again


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

avusde said:


> Just for Clarity i am not running the car


and then in the same breath



avusde said:


> I let it idle on the drive and get up to temperature then went to give it a run and beep beep ! stopped and restarted all ok


If your car is not running well you can fit all the oil pressure gauges you want that isn't on it's own going to change anything is it, think about it..

You need to find out why you are losing oil pressure and I would think a good start would be getting a good Indy to check the car over.

Good luck with it anyway mate.


----------



## avusde (Oct 24, 2011)

just an update for anyone with similar problems, the motor after clean out of top and bottom ends and replacement of sump pick up tube was quiet smooth etc , however at around 2000 rpm the oil light would come on . after a bit of head scratching it turned out to be a poor connection on the pressure switch ! all sorted but lesson learnt car will not be returning to previous garage for oil changes and well worth checking that pick up pipe.


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Blocked oil pick up, drop the sump replace the pick up with a new one for £8 and jobs done. That's what I did when I got this problem. As soon as I got that warning on my dash I turned the car off asap.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 5, 2016)

Ahoy!

I'm looking to pull the trigger on a 2002 TT Quattro which the vendor says that the OPWL comes on when hot but there's no indication of the engine running rough or any odd or loud noises, clunks or anything else that might be expected.

Now, I'm prepared to buy the car if I can get sufficient qualified information about this phenomenon and whether it's a dealbreaker or a low cost fix (hence my question - and it's my first), so for all TT owners, please could you lend your experience amd advice about the OPWL issue and any others I ought to be educated about? I'm currently running a Mondeo TDCi estate which I bought new and IMO, it's an ideal car for pretty much anything, but I really would like to see if the TT is all of what I've read about is true or not! In order for that to happen, I need to know what I'm dealing with, so I therefore am at your mercy, so please be gentle as it's my first time


----------



## david924s (Feb 3, 2016)

I am not sure I would buy a car with indicated low oil pressure unless really cheap and I was going to replace/rebuild the engine. For me too much risk involved, it could be a faulty sensor or dashpod but it could also be a faulty oil pump or blockage somewhere.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Walk away plenty of choice out there. 
You will probably have to purchase to find out how bad the prob could be.
Drop sump & clean sump/stainer, replace oil filter.How long has oil press been low ?. Camshafts/bearings etc at least could be really worn but not noisy yet. What price they asking.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Pirate! said:


> Ahoy!
> 
> I'm looking to pull the trigger on a 2002 TT Quattro which the vendor says that the OPWL comes on when hot but there's no indication of the engine running rough or any odd or loud noises, clunks or anything else that might be expected.
> 
> Now, I'm prepared to buy the car if I can get sufficient qualified information about this phenomenon and whether it's a dealbreaker or a low cost fix (hence my question - and it's my first), so for all TT owners, please could you lend your experience amd advice about the OPWL issue and any others I ought to be educated about? I'm currently running a Mondeo TDCi estate which I bought new and IMO, it's an ideal car for pretty much anything, but I really would like to see if the TT is all of what I've read about is true or not! In order for that to happen, I need to know what I'm dealing with, so I therefore am at your mercy, so please be gentle as it's my first time


Could be many causes from a cheap to fix lose wire to expensive internals. Getting to the bottom of it might not be easy whilst not in your possession. It's something for the vendor to sort out. Why have they not done this?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 5, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Walk away plenty of choice out there.
> You will probably have to purchase to find out how bad the prob could be.
> Drop sump & clean sump/stainer, replace oil filter.How long has oil press been low ?. Camshafts/bearings etc at least could be really worn but not noisy yet. What price they asking.
> Hoggy.


Ahoy!

Thanks Hoggy and to all other responders to my question. I've decided to err on the side of caution and let it go, so my search continues on Freeads, Gumtree, Preloved and evilBay.

On a tangent, as I can't post in the classifieds section (yet), where could I get buying advice on the forum? I've never owned the brand before and I've read all sorts of things in relation to the model and I'm puzzled by the wealth of issues it seems to be plagued with. It would be nice to shoe-horn something resembling what's fitted to the V10 Audi R8, Ferrari V12 from the Quattroporte model or the twin turbo V6 from the Renault R.S. 01 into it, but sadly there's no room, though a nice idea [smiley=gossip.gif]

Anyway, if I find a diamond in the rough, should anyone be interested, I'll post about it, though maybe I need to be educated about the brand and model so I know what I should be looking for, questions to ask, price to pay and what (if any) versions and type to either avoid or to look out for in terms of fault(s), rust issues or mechanical/cosmetic/functional aspects.

My apologies for going off on a tangent (slap wrist), but I just wanted to express my thanks as a forum newbie and as a potential TT owner.

Have a good one!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The for sale section is only for people selling and people can't reply to posts for reasons explained in the rules - so not a place for buying advice.

For advice you can check the Knowledge Base perhaps: viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172190

You can also ask questions which will get your post count up and eventually gain you full forum access or if you can't wait you can click my Sig strip banner regarding Window Stickers for fast track access


----------

